# Wanted! D&D Adventures [Paid]



## Gnarl45 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for 5th edition D&D adventures for a RPG project that I've been working on for the past nine months. The adventures need to be relatively small (between 5,000 and 10,000 words) and for all age categories (no porn, no excessive violence, etc...). Other than that, you can send pretty much anything you want.

Adventures don't need to have an original story. A good adventure is one where the PCs have something interesting to do. So if your adventure is a classic dungeon crawl with orcs and worgs and fun things to do, we want it!

The adventures will be published under the OGL because they'll be available for free on our website. Sorry, no Forgotten Realms stuff yet.

The idea behind the project is to help people make D&D stuff that looks good. We accept contributions from anyone, even amateurs. If you never wrote an adventure before, don't worry. We're ready to put in the extra hours of work to fix whatever isn't working in your creation. We're mostly looking for good ideas. 

This is a paid job. We pay *4 cents *(US dollars) *per word* for professional quality submissions and anywhere from 1c to 3c for amateur work. We also accept donations.

Be sure to check the terms of the contract on our website. You can send us your creations here (you'll need to sign up) or by email at contributions@goblinstone.com.

We also accept articles but we have five of them in the pipeline so it will take a while before yours get published.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm often around lurking on the forums.

I hope to hear from you guys soon!

Gnarl


*P.S:* The website is new. I put it up this morning and tested it all day. But you know, crap happens. If there's anything that isn't working properly, send me an email so I can fix it!


----------



## Anthony Keller (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello,

I've never submitted anything before to a publisher, so I've got a couple of questions.

1. Do monster stat blocks go toward word count total?

2. I have a fairly successful home campaign written up, however its more than 10k words for sure. Do you take sequential adventures for submission?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Gnarl45 (Feb 10, 2016)

Anthony Keller said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've never submitted anything before to a publisher, so I've got a couple of questions.
> 
> ...




Hi Anthony,

1) Monster stats count towards the 10,000 word limit. I'd like to have adventures less than 18 pages long and that's why there's a word count limit.

2) I don't intend to publish multipart adventures in the magazine. I don't want to make people wait for months before they get the end of an adventure. I will put larger adventures (32 to 60 pages) for sale on the DM's Guild but I'd like to get the magazine started first. I have absolutely no interest in adventure paths though. Wizard of the Coast is already doing a great job with those.


----------



## jamesjhaeck (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like a good opportunity!

What sort of content are you interested in? Standard high fantasy? Conanesque Sword and Sorcery? Weird, Gygaxian fantasy?

Also looks like you're interested in standalone articles. What sort of articles do you want to publish?


----------



## Gnarl45 (Feb 11, 2016)

Jumblejacks said:


> Sounds like a good opportunity!




I hope it's going to work .



Jumblejacks said:


> What sort of content are you interested in? Standard high fantasy? Conanesque Sword and Sorcery? Weird, Gygaxian fantasy?




Mostly standard D&D I guess. The target audience of the magazine is busy DMs. I'd like to have a little bit of something for DMs looking for original adventures but they're not my main target.



Jumblejacks said:


> Also looks like you're interested in standalone articles. What sort of articles do you want to publish?




Mostly articles that can help DMs run their games, prepare their sessions, or build their game world.

I was thinking about ready-to-use random encounters and NPCs to cover the "help DMs run their games" part.

For the "prepare their session part", I would like to have articles with advice for DMs, new monsters, new magic items, optional or variant rules, etc.

And for world builders, I'd like to have historical articles that explain how medieval Europe worked, descriptions of non-western civilizations, villages and cities that DMs can easily drop into their existing game worlds, etc.

I'm not sure what to do with character options yet.


----------



## Wellzzer01 (Mar 28, 2016)

Whats the status on this as of late? I've got a solid idea for an adventure that I could get working in a week.


----------



## Gnarl45 (Mar 29, 2016)

Wellzzer01 said:


> Whats the status on this as of late? I've got a solid idea for an adventure that I could get working in a week.




It's still active but I'd like to finish the two adventures I'm working on before I buy more. It shouldn't be more than a couple of months. Feel free to send your adventure in the meantime though!

You can also send a pitch if you prefer.


----------



## Green1 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have always wanted to try my hand at writing a short adventure.

I know this is an old post, but if you mean between "semi-professional" and "professional" are you talking artwork, too? I, and many others can write okay enough to fake it. But, many of us are poor artists. We can not do art. Order of the Stick would be the Mona Lisa compared to my scribbles and make people's eyes bleed. Or is this just layout issues and proofreading?


----------



## Gnarl45 (Apr 7, 2016)

Green1 said:


> I have always wanted to try my hand at writing a short adventure.
> 
> I know this is an old post, but if you mean between "semi-professional" and "professional" are you talking artwork, too? I, and many others can write okay enough to fake it. But, many of us are poor artists. We can not do art. Order of the Stick would be the Mona Lisa compared to my scribbles and make people's eyes bleed. Or is this just layout issues and proofreading?




You just provide the writing! We take care of the editing, the layouts, and the art.

The difference between a pro and a semi-professional is how much content editing and copyediting your writing needs. A content editor reorganizes your ideas to improve clarity and asks you to fill the missing parts. The copyeditor is the person that fixes your English (and makes you feel like an incompetent).

Everyone makes mistakes when writing so don’t feel bad it you do! With experience, you'll just make less.


----------



## Green1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Reading a bit more of your facebook and site. I agree with you on not wanting adventure arcs. Those things are time consuming and only useful for homebrew DMs to pillage. I have never seen anyone run one outside of FLGS. There are enough settings out there.

Most of the time, when I was looking for something to throw in because I was too busy to draw up were encounters with maps I could throw out in case the PCs explored somewhere I did not intend. Simple things like a few hook ideas, NPCs ideas, etc. A good DM keeps a few of these around to keep a step ahead. Even if it is not used whole, just to have filler.

As far as really short articles, would a "Encounter Sites" type article interest you? 

I am thinking:

- One page max.
- Gives potential hooks.
- Has custom monster stats (but uses improved monsters showcasing DMG's DM toolbox chapter.) 
- Has some flavor information.
- Maybe a map that can be printed out for battle mat fans.
- Details the encounter
- Followup and suggested outcomes for vanquishing the threat that is campaign/ setting neutral.


----------



## Gnarl45 (Apr 7, 2016)

Green1 said:


> Most of the time, when I was looking for something to throw in because I was too busy to draw up were encounters with maps I could throw out in case the PCs explored somewhere I did not intend. Simple things like a few hook ideas, NPCs ideas, etc. A good DM keeps a few of these around to keep a step ahead. Even if it is not used whole, just to have filler.




That's the idea! I was also thinking about mini-crawls that the PCs can find on the side of the road (like in Skyrim) or other very short adventures ("find my cheating husband please - oh wait, that tramp is a succubus!").

If you have any other ideas, feel free to share them! I'd like to avoid DM tips though. I love reading them but there are hundreds of blogs that already said everything there is to say .



Green1 said:


> As far as really short articles, would a "Encounter Sites" type article interest you?
> 
> I am thinking:
> 
> ...




Bring them on! I wanted to finish the two adventures I started before I work on anything else but those are really easy to make and illustrate.


----------



## Green1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, DM tips are useful to read through. But someone looking for adventure ideas does not need them as much by that point and there are only so many topics to cover. 

I do have to work and have a lot of life obligations. After all, few of us can pay rent off the stuff we love. I have a real problem article on a wiki project site I am trying to take a vorpal sword to that is problematic because it has to be written in a certain style and previous contributors really did not let it flow. (unrelated to DnD - but had a very niche following). But, I could technically have something in a day or three for initial review.

I'll go to your FB page and give you some initial examples of work I have out there to give you a sample of my writing style.


----------

